# Abnormal or just me.



## Anton Bruckner (Aug 4, 2005)

After meditating on the final judgment, I have apparent contradictory desires. On one hand, I am glad that this wretched life is finally over with, and I will get to be with my Lord, and on the other hand I have fear and trembling. Do I have all my bases covered?


----------



## VanVos (Aug 4, 2005)

The bible say that the final judgment is to be feared 2Cor 5:10-11 but the believer can have the assurance that he has passed from death to life and will not come under condemnation John 5:24. The focus of the New Testament is fear being without Chirst 2Cor 13:5 not so much fear breaking a commandment. 1st John 4:15-18 says that if we confess that Jesus is the Son of God then God dwells with us and we can have boldness in the day of judgment. 

VanVos


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 4, 2005)

The painful part for me will be leaving my loved ones or watching them die. 

I hate death. I miss my Grandpa very much. It will be gut wrenching when my Daddy dies. I hate the separation death brings.


----------



## VanVos (Aug 4, 2005)

I concur, I was just talking to my dad a couple of days ago about this very truth. Death is the culmination of the curse of God on man. You can't get any worse than that. Praise God that for the believer absent from the body is present with the Lord. 2 Cor 5:8

VanVos


[Edited on 8-4-2005 by VanVos]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 4, 2005)

O death where is thy sting? O grave where is thy victory? The sting of death is sin; and the strength of sin is the law. But thanks be to God which giveth us the victory through our Lord Jesus Christ. (1 Cor. 15.55-57)

For to me to live is Christ, and to die is gain. But if I live in the flesh, this is the fruit of my labour: yet what I shall choose I wot not. For I am in a strait betwixt two, having a desire to depart, and to be with Christ; which is far better: Nevertheless to abide in the flesh is more needful for you. (Phillipians 1.21-24)

Jesus wept. (John 11.35)


----------



## VanVos (Aug 4, 2005)

One of my favorites

Phillippians 3:20-21 For our conversation is in heaven; from whence also we look for the Saviour, the Lord Jesus Christ: 
Who shall change our vile body, that it may be fashioned like unto his glorious body, according to the working whereby he is able even to subdue all things unto himself. 

It's amazing that the hyper-preterist would say that this happened in AD70.


----------



## Robin (Aug 4, 2005)

Let us remember that no matter how much progress we make in this life, we can never progress beyond the Cross. participation in the resurrection of Christ is never experienced apart from participation in His death. "The resurrection of Christ leads us not an inch away from the Cross" says Calvin.



Robin


----------



## andreas (Aug 5, 2005)

Quote:*On one hand, I am glad that this wretched life is finally over with, and I will get to be with my Lord, and on the other hand I have fear and trembling. Do I have all my bases covered?* 

Fear and faith live site by side.That which is flesh is flesh, and that which is spirit is spirit.As we are still carrying this wretched body ,fear will be present.


----------

